# Looking for a cleaner??



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Looking for a cheap vacuum cleaner, instead of getting the other one dirty, and bashed....


Anyone got any recomendations?


Thanks:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

whats the budget Ollie?


----------



## rusey93 (Dec 24, 2008)

Henry? Can be had for around £75 if that's in your buget.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Doh:wall: I thought i'd put that in.

Around £40... I saw one in halfords, but don't know if its any good??


----------



## rusey93 (Dec 24, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> whats the budget Ollie?


kev,

just a thought, do you use your 6131 for dry vacuming?

If you do, would it not be worth trying to increase your budget or waiting a while as it's probably an item you'll want in the future which combines wet and dry vac. And the results from these with the right cleaners look pretty decent. (my next buy after a ptg)

Please correct me if I am wrong though.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Fujitsum said:


> Doh:wall: I thought i'd put that in.
> 
> Around £40... I saw one in halfords, but don't know if its any good??


I have been using my old Electrolux Z65 with a KIT01 car tools selection,
If I get another cleaner it will be this one

tesco

one feature to look for on a cleaner is the air watts, sometimes the motor power will give some indication of suction power, but the one above is one of the more powerful cleaners and falls within your budget :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

something like this maybe, as it is a dog hair one (they are a paint to get out of mats and carpets


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

rusey93 said:


> kev,
> 
> just a thought, do you use your 6131 for dry vacuming?
> 
> ...


i do indeed 
thats a pretty good idea actually, as the 6131 is pretty cheap now as well :thumb:


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> something like this maybe, as it is a dog hair one (they are a paint to get out of mats and carpets


problem with a stand up is they are a pain to drag around a car. and if it falls will leave a nice dent. go for a floor one :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Lump said:


> problem with a stand up is they are a pain to drag around a car. and if it falls will leave a nice dent. go for a floor one :thumb:


would'nt be too heavy to pick up and carry i would imagine..
edit: <7kg is no weight


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Yeah, i'd probably prefer a floor one, easier to get around too...That electrolux one, looks decent :thumb:?


----------



## rusey93 (Dec 24, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> i do indeed
> thats a pretty good idea actually, as the 6131 is pretty cheap now as well :thumb:


I do my best 

I'm trying to persuade my mum that she NEEDS one, she's not really agreing with me to be honest, might try and go halves with her as the dog seems to have a tendency to throw up occasionally :lol:


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

no mate i know, but you know when you give it a tug coz you just need that extra bit of hose


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

What about this http://www.screwfix.com/prods/23140/Cleaning/Workshop-Vacuums/Earlex-Combivac-WD1000-230V i know it's a tenner more, but it does do so much more :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Lump said:


> no mate i know, but you know when you give it a tug coz you just need that extra bit of hose


yep, been there done that - bone idolness


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

rusey93 said:


> I do my best
> 
> I'm trying to persuade my mum that she NEEDS one, she's not really agreing with me to be honest, might try and go halves with her as the dog seems to have a tendency to throw up occasionally :lol:


:lol: going halves would be a good idea, and robert dyas are selling it for alot less than i got one for..


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

How about this : http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.j...search&ts=1262449775266&isSearch=true#reviews

Or no good?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Fujitsum said:


> How about this : http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.j...search&ts=1262449775266&isSearch=true#reviews
> 
> Or no good?


Seems ok, the extension hose is something to consider, the hose now for my cleaner easily gets around the whole car and boot area without needing to move the vacuum,the crevice tool will get down the inside of any seat, the wide tool creates even more suction than the standard stair tool, vac'ing a car is just such a doddle I don't know why folk hate interior cleaning.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Yeah 

Is that just a wet vac, or dry too, i can't see it says anywhere on the site.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Fujitsum said:


> Yeah
> 
> Is that just a wet vac, or dry too, i can't see it says anywhere on the site.


says wet/dry in the title  so can do both..


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks Kev 

Do you think that would be a decent purchase?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Fujitsum said:


> Thanks Kev
> 
> Do you think that would be a decent purchase?


for a starter machine, yes IMO.


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

hiya mate, i bought one of the vax hoovers from halfords off the website on the offer for 30 quid and its a beauty. Definately worth the money, long hose, long cord and plenty of suction. hope this helps


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

PrestigeChris said:


> hiya mate, i bought one of the vax hoovers from halfords off the website on the offer for 30 quid and its a beauty. Definately worth the money, long hose, long cord and plenty of suction. hope this helps


this one? looks like a tidy bit of kit


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

thats the one kev, its only small as well. Its got long hose which is handy so it doesnt have to be to near your car. Bags are quite cheap at asda 2. its a professional version as well apparantly.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks, i'll look into that  

How big is it?

The halfords webpage won't load, so i can't see dimensions!


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

yeh looks like a good bit of kit for the money :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Fujitsum said:


> Thanks, i'll look into that
> 
> How big is it?
> 
> The halfords webpage won't load, so i can't see dimensions!


from the Comet site:

46.0x36.0x35.0(H/W/D)cm

(£69.99 on there btw)


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks Kev, i'll have a look 

You say that VAX would be a better bet, than the Wet/Dry one, mentioned before?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Fujitsum said:


> Thanks Kev, i'll have a look
> 
> You say that VAX would be a better bet, than the Wet/Dry one, mentioned before?


VAX is probably the better quality out of the two but it depends if you want a wet/dry vac or just a dry vac really..


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

as Kev says the choice is undoubtebly down to what you will be using it for, for a quality dry vac then you cant beat the vax but if you want something for wet use then maybe the b&q one. But then if you look on ebay you can get some good offers on used wet vacs.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks, i'll have a look at the Vax, it depends on how big it is too, we don't have much room :lol:


----------

